
Show HN: MDB (Material Design for Bootstrap) for Angular - Bolduro
https://mdbootstrap.com/angular/?utm_source=hackerNews&utm_campaign=comm-angularFree&utm_medium=link&utm_content=hackersNews
======
Bolduro
A few months back, we've reached out to HN community with Material Design for
Bootstrap - a framework taking best out of these two worlds.

It seems that you have really enjoyed our work, yet there were many questions
about Angular integration.

It was pretty clear for us what we need to deliver.

The MDB for Angular is still a fresh framework and requires a lot of work, so
we humbly ask for your feedback and suggestions.

Thanks!

